# Two pictures of one of my queens



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

She looks like carniolan to me


----------



## Freon11 (Aug 18, 2009)

carniolian


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking queen.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

All american. There is absolutely no way you can say that she is a carniolian just by looking at her....

Mike


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

True enough, Kingfisher.

That queen looks exactly like my newest one, and she's a mix of Italian, Carniolan and "others"...

I think she's pretty though.

Adam


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

A.m.m


----------



## Mtedcarr4 (May 20, 2010)

I don't think it is Apis Meliferra Meliferra but, A. M. Mutt


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Definitely Canadian.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe she is an illegal immigrant.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

David LaFerney said:


> Definitely Canadian.


I hear they are putting a pipeline in to pump them from Canada down to Texas.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

She's a legal immigrant from Strachan, and the guy I got my bees from said she is a carniolon.


----------

